# Day off with squirrels



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

I was supposed to use this weekend to kick off my deer hunting season but I didn't like the warm weather. Decided to stay home and chase squirrels instead. It's been awhile since I've gone after squirrels and I forgot how fun it is. 

I started with the pellet gun. Missed the first squirrel but hit the second. Unfortunately, I missed the head and it ran off. I searched for 20 minutes but couldn't find it. Decided to go back to the truck and grab the .410. Ended up with 3 by lunch. Good times. 










Sent from my BND-L24 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome hunt sometimes those are the best!! I have a question- is that a old mossberg bolt action? And what about the fancy stock work? And a very cool picture. Nothing like hunting with a 410 they are just flat out fun!!! My first shotgun was a mossberg 20 bolt action and I was hell on the put and take pheasants back in the day. I am left handed and could work that bolt like a dream. Sometimes simple is way more fun.
Roger


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

It is a Mossberg and in excellent shape. Unfortunately I don't know the guns history too well. I recently borrowed it from my dad for my 9yr old son to try. My dad got it from a neighbor who passed away and left my parents his guns.

It is just a touch too big for my son...along with a couple .22s we tried to take out on Sunday. We hunted a different spot and only saw 1 and the oversize gun was too difficult to position for a shot. I've got him setup with a small single shot .22 now. Fingers crossed the next pictures will be him with his first squirrels. 


Sent from my BND-L24 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bapotter- that is fantastic!! Get him out there oh you know the fun he will have with that !!! I remember when my boy was his age man did he love the squirrel call!! I got it dad I got it I’m good at it!! Yes yes you are!!! Almost 18 years ago now Geeez how time flies… Couple years from now that old mossberg will be reborn with him working it on squirrels!!!


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Still my favorite small game table fare. Always a side at our Christmas dinner table. The youngsters of the family used to turn their noses up at them but now I cook 8 squirrels and its hardly enough. My grandmother taught my mother the recipe and she taught me. Fall of the bone tender and makes fantastic gravy. Love hunting them! Good job.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Big Shooter, please post the recipe.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Jiw275 said:


> Big Shooter, please post the recipe.


Yeah, please post it!!

I tried rinella's recipe a few years ago and deglazed the pan with cider vinegar. Used too much and had pickle flavored squirrel. Kids and wife were not impressed.


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

I have a single, that same Mossberg and and a 500 pump...and the rare .410 shells...but I may start with a .17 HMR


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Had them for dinner tonight. Kept it simple. Slow cooked in chicken broth for 6 hours. Shredded it off the bones and ate it like pulled pork/chicken. Delicious. 

Sent from my BND-L24 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

I better poke some Grouse instead...


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

In order for this recipe to work you have to use an electric fry pan with a cover. For our Christmas side I have two or three pans going. Squirrels must be quartered and I cut the ribs off the backs. I always use bacon grease as my fry oil. First I salt and pepper to the meat to taste and drop in a bag with some flour to coat. Get the grease hot and brown both sides of the squirrel. After done browning I turn the heat down to simmer and throw in one whole onion and enough chicken broth to just cover the entire bottom of the pan. Not to much to start because the onions will reduce and create more liquid. I then add rubbed sage over the entire pan. Careful here also as sage is a strong spice. Cover and simmer for 4 to 6 hours or until they are fall off the bone tender. I turn the pieces of squirrel as needed and add a little more chicken broth as needed throughout the cooking process. When the squirrel is done I remove the squirrel and add chicken broth to the pan to deglaze and bring it to a boil. Thicken with a flour or corn starch slurry to make the gravy. Enjoy!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Our Sunday dinner during hunting season was always whatever brother and I killed during the week. Usually squirrel peasant rabbit partridge and woodcock. Simmered all day and served with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Big shooter, thank you!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

In the 30's grandma's brothers shot squirrels for breakfast in south Georgia. I was never clear on if that was of necessity or desire. She could have a squirrel free breakfast.


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Your welcome sir.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Tilden Hunter said:


> In the 30's grandma's brothers shot squirrels for breakfast in south Georgia. I was never clear on if that was of necessity or desire. She could have a squirrel free breakfast.


It was mostly necessity back in Georgia back then. The depression was hard on the deep south so they lived off of wild game and their gardens according to my late parents and grandparents.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, I'm on a layoff next week and I'm gonna have squirrel for supper one night. I never pop more than one or two intentionally but it should be a nice cool week for it.

My favorite squirrel recipe is a squirrel pot pie. I cube up the squirrel and precook and tenderize it in a pressure cooker. Then my wife takes over. She's first generation from Scotland and uses her secret family Shepard's pie recipe to make it. It's always perfect and the left overs are great too. Before anyone asks, no, she won't give up the recipe for me to post here, I've asked before! I'd think any good Sheppard's pie recipe would work if someone wants to try it...


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I just roll mine in some frying majic brown it a little bit then simmer for a couple of hours.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I like a recipe that Thunderhead posted here years ago. It is a casserole and I use it for rabbit as well.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

6Speed said:


> Well, I'm on a layoff next week and I'm gonna have squirrel for supper one night. I never pop more than one or two intentionally but it should be a nice cool week for it.
> 
> My favorite squirrel recipe is a squirrel pot pie. I cube up the squirrel and precook and tenderize it in a pressure cooker. Then my wife takes over. She's first generation from Scotland and uses her secret family Shepard's pie recipe to make it. It's always perfect and the left overs are great too. Before anyone asks, no, she won't give up the recipe for me to post here, I've asked before! I'd think any good Sheppard's pie recipe would work if someone wants to try it...


Squirrel pot pie is the only way I use my squirrels. Some carrots, peas, ******* potatoes, mushrooms, puff pastry top, and some kind of gravy. Out of the gravy you can get at the store, pork gravy is my favorite. Chicken would be 2nd. 

Shepard's pie will now be on the list of recipes to try.


----------

